# BodyKits



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Can we have a post of all the bodykits out for a B14 sentra. Im having a hard time finding one "agressive" enough fo me.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's quite a few - I recommend doing a search and fishing around in Member's Rides - there's a whole gang pictures. Here's the six ones that come to mind:

Combat:









Drift:









Extreme:









GTR:









Omega:









Stillen:


----------

